# anyone here gaining of low doses slin fast or long?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

does anyone on here use low dose slin or can only tolerate low dose slin? and gaining weight?

alot of ppl say use 10iu slin but what if you cant tolerate that dose, can you still gain off low doses?

i am using lantus, i have my breakfast which is about 80g protein, 200g carbs (total cals 1000 minimum), wait 1hour then have my lantus. i started at 3iu now at 5iu (building up slowly) about an hour after my slin shot i feel spaced out and light headed, uncomfortable to sound and voices etc, not too bad but goes away once i drink some sugar down.

but as i increase the dose so does the sh**y feeling it gets werse. lasts about 15-20mins about 1 hour in from slin jab? and it comes on slightly about 2-3times throughout the day then goes away.

im eating a min of 4000cals per day?

i cant understand it unless im super sensitive to slin?

also does inj slin effect your natty slin release?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been using it for 3 days now starting at 4 i.u, then 6 i.u then 1 today,

Have definaltgy noticed mucles are ALOT fuller, its only been 3 days and im very happy.

Im not sure wether to go to 12 tomorow or stay at 10,

Will most probs go to 12,

not sure how benificial it is on higher doses though ??


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i,ve been using for a month or so and i cant tolerate much at all

i only started with 2 iu when i go to 3 i get light headed sometimes

i,m told this is due to not enough carbs

so i started to jab about 5 mins before my breakfast oat shake in the morning

as i was jabbing just after glugging it down and i found this to be a lot better.

i,ve just run out tho so i have to ask the diabetic girl from work to give me some of hers which she has before cos its free to her (bless her)

then i can try slowly upping the dose cos 2 to 3 iu,s is nothing, but i,m gonna be real carefull cos its easy to have an accident and it only take 1 and thats your lot

i cant tell that much about what i have gained as i,ve been off gear for 7 weeks

but what i have noticed is not much weight loss during this time and still as strong so it may be the slin


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Lantus is long acting ????I,ve been on levemere 4 about 2months 35iu,s wiyh brecfast.And i dont feel anythink till about the 7th to 9th hour mark if i dont have much carbs in me.But i hav,nt gone hypo once.Some-one with more experiance could answer why it kicks in in 30 minutes with you.Have it while you eat your oats....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Lantus is long acting ????I,ve been on levemere 4 about 2months 35iu,s wiyh brecfast.And i dont feel anythink till about the 7th to 9th hour mark if i dont have much carbs in me.But i hav,nt gone hypo once.Some-one with more experiance could answer why it kicks in in 30 minutes with you.Have it while you eat your oats....


you impressed with the levmir mate, would you rate it? how was/is fat gain?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh lantus is long acting, my muscles are definatly fuller from just the 4-5iu ed, im sure ive gained 1lb in the last 4-5day as well

do you think dose is also depends on bw?

bkoz what is your bw?

also how many cals and carbs are you eating to manage that dose?

is levimir longer acting than lantus?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

levemir is very similar mate slightly different properties in some cases. max over on uki posted an article the other day sing lantus maybe slightly better but he also has reports of the odd person getting eyesight problems with it.

register at ukiron.net the site isnt working properly at the minute but for chemical info its the dogs bollo0cks


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

stone14, what do you mean you cant tolerate 10iu's? You keep going hypo or something else?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I have been using it for 3 days now starting at 4 i.u, then 6 i.u then 1 today,
> 
> Have definaltgy noticed mucles are ALOT fuller, its only been 3 days and im very happy.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i am going to run long acting slin while cruising on a dose of 250mg of test e once i finish dieting and after my holiday. will proberly be start of july.

I will be starting at 10iu a day and going from their.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> stone14, what do you mean you cant tolerate 10iu's? You keep going hypo or something else?


i said what if someone cant toletate 10iu ie meaning you go hypo at lower doses, iv only had 5iu max so far since i was going to build up the dose slowly


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am on levermir and I am taking 15iu's a day I started at 10iu's but worked up slowly to 15 iu's I feel fuller and stronger but I don't know whether to increase because I may gain more weight but I guess most will be fat and water.. I am happy and holding a good 18st at this moment.... but I am not forcing food down my neck, but eat every few hours and this seems easier than before trying to get size on...

but I only take insulin 3 times a week with HGH and a test base (enanthate) and everything is running smoothly..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i use fast acting quite abit and u have to rememeber u react differently to it sometimes,

i took 10iu last night (normall range between 6-10iu) with my meal after training legs,,

90 mins laters I was shaking like a leaf! was pretty mad, haven't been hypo in a long time.. fat slice of chocolate cake and 15 mins later i was all good but if i was out and about with nothing around me it would have been pretty scary tbh..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

do you think iu dose depends on body weight as well as sensitivity?

also do you thin you can be super sensitive ie hypo comes on even on low doses even if carbs and cals are high?

and if so can you gain off low doses or do you need to get the dose high?

i think with me when them sort of symptoms come on i panic which prob makes it werse, i had 5iu yesterday about 4hours later i felt hypo sympotoms come on all of a suden (my stomach was full of food)

i panicd which made me be sick which brough up all my beakfast, after that i was ill for about 8hours till slin wore off. i was drinking sugary drinks and eating potatoes.

it kept going away and cuming on, going away and cuming on. it was torcher! i didnt have a bg monitor to hand, didnt think i needed one with such a low dose of slin.

i dont understand why it effects me like this at these low doses, but my bw is low at the min so im thinking bw does effect iu dose


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I started on 12 and worked upi to 20, this would make me feel hypo on heavy deadlifting days. So I dropped to 15 and then built up to 25iu and now feel fine, but im packing in the food, it seems as though my body as adapted and started to except the higher dose.

I have a mate who puts in 40 IUs a day with no problems.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how did you up the dose? 1iu ed or less? how many cals are you eating to take that amount and what is your bw?

how long did it take you to adjust to be able to take the higher dose?

also doesnt being able to take high doses just mean you are less sensitive to people who can only take lower doses?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think i might just take it on non training days since i have been like this and not trained this week.

does inj slin effect natty slin production?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DB said:


> i use fast acting quite abit and u have to rememeber u react differently to it sometimes,
> 
> i took 10iu last night (normall range between 6-10iu) with my meal after training legs,,
> 
> 90 mins laters I was shaking like a leaf! was pretty mad, haven't been hypo in a long time.. fat slice of chocolate cake and 15 mins later i was all good but if i was out and about with nothing around me it would have been pretty scary tbh..


This is the thing, you cant gaurantee you wont go hypo. I take 10ius PWO workout with the same Protein/Carb drinks and for weeks/months have had no issues. Monday or Tuesday night it happened to me too, I was sitting here at my desk hands went all sweaty and started to shake, grabbed glucose sweats incase it got worse whilst heading to kitchen.

I managed to destroy a plate of chicken drumsticks before chucking down some carbs. It's scary as hell but fvck me I could have polished off the kitchen.

Although not fail safe I always have glucose within reach around the house and then normally a can of coke in my gym bag at all times which should prevent most problems.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

is a can of pop enought to stop even bad hypo?

when i got hypo symptoms it made me throw up all my food and i struggled to eat after that, i ate a tin of mixed fruit with the syrup and drank glucose drink, that all came back up aswell.

i have glucose drinks and cola in flat tho so i can get sugar in, just seems to take a while for hypo to back down.

still dont understand it of my small dose?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Pics...?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I havnt got any before and aftet pics,

Im not going to lie about it mate, i feel that i can personly notice the diffrence in me

But if you dont belive me then its up to you


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

stone14 said:


> is a can of pop enought to stop even bad hypo?
> 
> when i got hypo symptoms it made me throw up all my food and i struggled to eat after that, i ate a tin of mixed fruit with the syrup and drank glucose drink, that all came back up aswell.
> 
> ...


You threw up? I've never had this? Maybe someone else has who's been using it longer. I've been using slin since November last year.


----------

